# Upcoming Good Stuff on the SciFi Channel



## dwndrgn (Jan 27, 2004)

Since I was in search of rumors, I tooled around the Sci Fi Channel website and found some good stuff I'll be looking out for (BTW since I'm in the Eastern US all times are EST):

Sci Fi Channel original movie: Dragon Storm will air on Thursday Jan 29th at 9pm. This is a fantasy movie about two warring kingdoms who must join to battle an 'alien dragon menace'. Of special note about this is that it stars John Rhys-Davies as one of the Kings.

For the Vampire fans (and for those who think Adrian Paul is yummy ) airing on Jan 31st at 9pm: (This bit was copied directly from their website as they said it much better than I ever could)

SCI FI PREMIERE: THE BREED In a futuristic world in which vampires have become a functioning part of human society, a police officer and his vampiric partner find themselves assigned to track down and stop the killing spree of a mysterious murderer who drains his victims of blood. _Highlander_ hero Adrian Paul, Bokeem Woodbine _(Wishmaster 2: Evil Never Dies)_ and the smoldering Asian beauty Bai Ling _(The Crow, Wild Wild West)_ star. 

Unfortunately my 'tooling around' on their website was too late for me to catch their Godzilla Marathon on January 19th, the re-run of the Jules Verne series, Quantum Leap and lots more. I'm going to have to visit their site more often. Sheesh. Now I'm going to have to figure out if I can record dvds on my player or not. And to think I could have had all of those Godzilla flicks for my very own!


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 30, 2004)

So I attempted to watch SciFi's 'Dragon Storm'.  Boy was I disappointed!  The script was awful, the acting wasn't great either and one of the characters was wearing the worst wig I've ever seen in a movie!  It not only looked like fake hair, it was the wrong color and it wasn't put on right, so that it didn't really match his scalpline.  I made it through 25 minutes and then had to turn it off.  My mom was watching with me and she asked me if it was some sort of farce.  It was really bad.  It wasn't even a good bad (if you know what I mean).  Oh well, I'll keep watching their stuff to see if it gets any better.  Maybe I'll check out their website and see if they have some sort of feedback area where I can tell them how disappointed I was.


----------

